# Yanmar 330d fel issue..



## slazz (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello all new to the forum.I have yanmar 330 d with fel I have an issue with loader not staying up it bleeds off not fast but does not stay it powers up and down fine the 3 point works perfect i changed fluid and cleaned screen i have no visible fluid leaks anyplace hoses are fine. Is possible the seals in loader control could be the issue?Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thank you in advance..


----------

